# Will a "Linkwitz Transform" filter work on my SB-2000?



## Takechan (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi,

Read this interesting article on minidsp.com - is this applicable on my SVS-SB2000 which is a sealed sub?

Are there any pros / cons related to this (e.g. loss of headroom)?

Best regards,

Peter


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Boosting the signal to extend LF would use up some headroom, but on a commercial (as opposed to DIY) sub you should first investigate what the manufacturer has already done within the sub's electronics to give it the response it has.


----------



## Takechan (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi John, thanks for the reply. I wasn't aware this (Linkwitz Filter) may be primarily targeted towards "home-builders". 

I'll assume that SVS has done all within their power to deliver a FR that's as linear as physically possible ?


----------

